# OBS On Slackware 14.2 With Intel GPU



## TalkVideo (Sep 12, 2017)

This Thread Is For The Purpose Of Issues Related To Building And Operating OBS Under Slackware 14.2 On Intel-Based GPU Hardware.


----------



## TalkVideo (Sep 12, 2017)

I was able to build obs-studio-portable under Slackware 14.2 with FFMpeg 3.3.3

I used:

export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose

When Running OBS I get the error below.

I originally used the libraries that installed with the distro, but then later removed the following:

glew-1.13.0-x86_64-1
glu-9.0.0-x86_64-1
libdrm-2.4.68-x86_64-1
mesa-11.2.2-x86_64-1

And Installed: 

libdrm-2.4.83
mesa-17.1.9


info: Initializing OpenGL...
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/local/lib/dri/tls/swrast_dri.so
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/bcc001/.drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/bcc001/.drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found
libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
error: ARB_GLX_create_context not supported!
error: Failed to create context!
error: device_create (GL) failed
error: Failed to initialize video.  Your GPU may not be supported, or your graphics drivers may need to be updated.

System Info:
info: Processor: 4 logical cores
info: Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3110M CPU @ 2.40GHz
info: Physical Memory: 3823MB Total
info: Kernel Version: Linux 4.4.14
info: Distribution: Slackware 14.2

VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller

Kernel driver in use: i915
Kernel modules: i915


In the end, I think that I would not have this problem with a NVidia based laptop, 
as installing their Drivers would likely install requisite dependencies. 

I have looked at the Intel Graphics Stack here:
https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads

Not sure if it will make a difference.

I tried using the following code to get my OpenGL Version:


#include <string.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <stdio.h>
#include <GL/gl.h>
#include <GL/glu.h>

int main(void)
{
    const GLubyte* strVersion=0;
    GLint* v = 0;

    glGetIntegerv(GL_MINOR_VERSION, v);

    if ( (strVersion=glGetString(GL_VERSION)) ) {
        printf("OpenGL version: %s\n", (char*)strVersion);
        return 0;
    }
    else { 
        printf("glGetString returned %d\n", v);
        return 1;
    }
}


And:

#include <string.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <stdio.h>
#include <GL/gl.h>
#include <GL/glu.h>

int main(void)
{
    const GLubyte* string;
    string = glGetString(GL_VERSION);
    printf("%s\n", string);

    exit(0);
}


But it did not return a meaningful Version Number.


The error does seem to be related to the "swrast" driver not being the one in use.

There are files called:
/usr/local/lib/dri/i965_dri.so
/usr/local/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

But OBS does not seem to be trying to load these. Is there a Config file that should contain this info?


----------



## TalkVideo (Sep 18, 2017)

I was able to get this to work. Not sure how.

First I uninstalled the Slackware packages:
glew-1.13.0-x86_64-1
glu-9.0.0-x86_64-1
libdrm-2.4.68-x86_64-1
mesa-11.2.2-x86_64-1

And then built and installed from source:
glew-2.1.0
glu-9.0.0
mesa-demos-8.3.0
libdrm-2.4.83
mesa-17.1.9

Still had the problem. Also glxgears and glxinfo did not work.

Then I uninstalled the above source packages, and re-installed the Slackware packages, and it worked. glxgears and glxinfo worked as well. 
I did install intel-gpu-tools-1.14, but I do not know if that made a difference. 

OBS does not work when exporting the display to OS X 10.11.6 running Quartz 2.7.11 (org-server 1.18.4), but exporting other X applications works fine. But OBS does work with the laptop native display when using the default org setup.

Using obs-studio-portable as follows:
info: OBS 20.0.1-11-g41a1b09-modified (linux)

info: ---------------------------------
info: ---------------------------------
info: audio settings reset:
        samples per sec: 44100
        speakers:        2
info: ---------------------------------
info: Initializing OpenGL...
info: OpenGL version: 3.3 (Core Profile) Mesa 11.2.2
info: ---------------------------------
info: video settings reset:
        base resolution:   1920x1080
        output resolution: 1280x720
        downscale filter:  Bicubic
        fps:               30/1
        format:            NV12
info: ---------------------------------

Follow The Progress of using this laptop and OBS at:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCt5G5JIN66XSSWX9POgSCUw

And:

http://TalkVideo.net


----------



## TalkVideo (Oct 8, 2017)

I have looked at the Intel Graphics Stack here:
https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads


The Intel GPU Tools were downloaded from "Stack Recipe" 2016 Q1.

https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2016q1-intel-graphics-stack-release

For Kernel 4.4


----------



## TalkVideo (Oct 8, 2017)

And Just For The Hell Of It:

Graphics Installer 1.4.0 Source Code


----------

